# Weed or grass?



## Pscott824 (10 mo ago)

Wondering if this is a weed or just a type of grass. Someone laid down some grass seed and this stuff intermittently sprouted up. It grows at 4x the rate of my tall fescue/bluegrass. It is a much brighter green than the rest of my lawn as well.

Also throwing in a pic of a section of my front lawn 😎


----------



## Pscott824 (10 mo ago)

A couple more pictures for reference.


----------



## Pscott824 (10 mo ago)

Anyone? Buehler? &#128521;


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

It has clasping auricles, could be annual ryegrass or quackgrass. Dig one up to see if roots have rhizomes.


----------



## Bmwe24 (11 mo ago)

I think I have this exact weed grass growing in my lawn. See attached.


----------

